# Phoebe



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I am very sorry about Phoebe's diagnosis. 

Here is thread that may be helpful for you-

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...-diagnosed-today-oral-malignant-melanoma.html


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. I don’t have any experience but just want to say how sorry I am for your dogs diagnosis. I can imagine how you must be in shock and heartbroken. I wish you and Phoebe well and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I'm sorry to hear about Phoebe's diagnosis i will keep her and you in my thoughts, hugs!


----------



## Phoebe30 (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you all in welcoming us


----------

